# California Martial Arts and St. Louis MO



## Spartan (Sep 7, 2007)

Do any of you know about California Martial Arts Academy located in St. Louis MO? I hear it's a jeet kune do academy and that the instructors are pretty good/ well known. 

Spartan


----------



## joeygil (Sep 11, 2007)

If you're interested in the "Inosanto Lineage" - call the Inosanto Academy at 310-578-7773, and ask Dorie (or whoever answers) who they have in St. Louis. 

They'll probably have instructors out of the Academy over there, or at least know somebody.


----------



## thtackett (Sep 12, 2007)

The Calif martial Art Academy was the old summer camp in the 80's at Irving, Ca. It then went to Saint Louis and lasted for 2 years in the early 90's.


----------



## Spartan (Sep 13, 2007)

Did you ever attend one of the camps?


----------



## thtackett (Sep 15, 2007)

I taught at the ones in Calif.


----------



## Spartan (Sep 27, 2007)

What's Jay Damato's background like?


----------

